# New Smart USB lights



## BalkanExpress (1 Dec 2014)

I saw this being mentionned on another board but no one appeared to have laid eyes on one.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/smart-bl-185-700l-front-light/rp-prod123967

The package in terms of price, output and run times looks good. But, is it made of cheese? And is the beam shape suitable for on the road? Has anyone handled one of these and can offer up any words of wisdom?

Thanks

And no, before you suggest it, I don't want a T6 or similar


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Dec 2014)

I think Smart lights are generally well-made. That looks like a worthy alternative to the Moon XP300/500 etc.. similar in build.

Worth a punt at that price ? I would if I was in the market for something like that.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Dec 2014)

The cateye volt 700 is £95. Looks blooming good as a light and the volt 300 is my best light by some way but £95!!!! 

I am tempted to check the smart 700 out and see how it actually does light up total darkness.

I have a smart lunar 25 that is still going strong after several years routine use.


----------



## benb (1 Dec 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> The cateye volt 700 is £95. Looks blooming good as a light and the volt 300 is my best light by some way but £95!!!!
> 
> I am tempted to check the smart 700 out and see how it actually does light up total darkness.
> 
> I have a smart lunar 25 that is still going strong after several years routine use.



I don't know who wrote the spec!
"Let us make luminance up to 100 meters"

Yes, lets!


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Dec 2014)

benb said:


> "Let us make luminance up to 100 meters"
> 
> Yes, lets!


 
Only if you buy me a drink first


----------



## jagman.2003 (1 Dec 2014)

I like Smart lights. But I also like a good option of a bright light for unlit back roads. Will be interested to read some reviews


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2014)

Looked at them a few weeks ago and would definitely give one a go if I was in the market for another light, sadly I have way too many already 
Maybe @wanda2010 could buy one and let us know how they are


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Dec 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> I like Smart lights. But I also like a good option of a bright light for unlit back roads. Will be interested to read some reviews


 
Likewise. I use the Lunar 25 as my 'be seen' lights. Sadly no use on unlit roads where I resort to using other Chinese LED units...


----------



## wanda2010 (3 Dec 2014)

Stop stirring you 
:-)

I have more than enough lights so I have no problems restraining myself. For the time being. 



potsy said:


> Looked at them a few weeks ago and would definitely give one a go if I was in the market for another light, sadly I have way too many already
> Maybe @wanda2010 could buy one and let us know how they are


----------



## Venod (3 Dec 2014)

benb said:


> I don't know who wrote the spec!
> "Let us make luminance up to 100 meters"
> 
> Yes, lets!



Superflash ™ mode is highly visible even in daylight

So am I


----------



## Justinslow (4 Dec 2014)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=273919&productId=1087651&storeId=10001

I bought these listed as rechargeable light set, from halfords, £20 front and rear USB charging. Based on another well known brand, they are pretty good with good reviews, I've no complaints.


----------



## Scotty1991 (5 Dec 2014)

Justinslow said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=273919&productId=1087651&storeId=10001
> 
> I bought these listed as rechargeable light set, from halfords, £20 front and rear USB charging. Based on another well known brand, they are pretty good with good reviews, I've no complaints.



I also bought a set of these today from Halfords and im pretty impressed how much they light up.


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Dec 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Stop stirring you
> :-)
> 
> I have more than enough lights so I have no problems restraining myself. For the time being.



Glad to see that Lumens Anon is working for you


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 Dec 2014)

BalkanExpress said:


> Glad to see that Lumens Anon is working for you



errr....perhaps I need to sign up myself

Just pulled the trigger after a tip off in "Found a bargain" . 

Will report back in a week or so when it arrives here in the the land of the Sprout.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Dec 2014)

http://m.probikekit.co.uk/cycling-accessories-nc/smart-700-lumen-usb-front-light/10988406.html


They are a bit cheaper here


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2014)

Question - do most or even all usb charging lights have built in batteries?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Dec 2014)

The cateye volt ones aren't built in


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2014)

Are they standard cells - AAA or AA?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> Are they standard cells - AAA or AA?


Neither unfortunately, its a sealed cell unit but removable and replaceable so you can carry a spare for a long ride. Apols I thought you meant are these light units a sealed outer without access to the battery.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Dec 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

I must say that I cannot see any advantages for usb rechargeables.

No advantages for the user i mean.

I continue to be mystified by their appeal.


----------



## andyfraser (8 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I must say that I cannot see any advantages for usb rechargeables.
> 
> ...


I plug mine into my computer at the office. That way they're fully charged for when I go home in the dark. I don't have to carry a charger and look for a plug socket.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2014)

andyfraser said:


> I plug mine into my computer at the office. That way they're fully charged for when I go home in the dark. I don't have to carry a charger and look for a plug socket.




But is that really a problem.
My commuting lights (2 Hope Vision 1's and a cateye 5 LED Rear) I charge them once a week at home.
I'm with Mr @Blue Hills on this one. Can't see the point. UNLESS... you need one of those huge lumen jobbies that burn a million candles etc for non lit roads and only last an hour.
But hey ho.. each to their own and that.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Dec 2014)

I bought them as they sounded cool and funky.................


----------



## andyfraser (8 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> But is that really a problem.
> My commuting lights (2 Hope Vision 1's and a cateye 5 LED Rear) I charge them once a week at home.
> I'm with Mr @Blue Hills on this one. Can't see the point. UNLESS... you need one of those huge lumen jobbies that burn a million candles etc for non lit roads and only last an hour.
> But hey ho.. each to their own and that.


Most of my commute is unlit so I do need a bright light (400 lumens, should last 1hr 30mins) and I need to know they're going to keep going until I get home. There are virtually no footpaths so if I have to walk due to light failure I'll be walking in the road. I have backup lights. The rear backup should keep me safe but the front isn't bright enough to light my way, just to make sure I can be seen.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Dec 2014)

andyfraser said:


> . I don't have to carry a charger and look for a plug socket.



Have plug sockets suddenly become rare? You could buy a good charger for the price of one of those essentially disposable lights and keep it at work. And the cells you charged in said charger would hold more power. 



Justinslow said:


> I bought them as they sounded cool and funky.................



aha - this is the key triumph of the marketeers of those things. And they know you'll be coming back for another one after the battery - either built-in or a custom jobby - degrades. For all batteries do. Including rechargeable AA and AAAs, But no problem getting new ones of those easily. And if you don't have any spare rechargeables with you - hey, slot in some normal high power cells to get you home. 

It hasn't escaped my notice that in shops the USB lights are in prime position on the display. Standard retail tactic.

I also reckon that anyone who buys one has their name sold to the people who make cartridge (dedicated of course) coffee machines, Because of course the bean is so yesterday.

Sorry if I come across as a bit scathing - not meant to be personal - but I'd leave the things alone.

As Mr Rauk says, Hope Vision 1 for the high power stuff (batteries die - slot in another preloaded AA-battery holder full of batteries) - Smart and Cateye do some excellent AA lights for city use. Sorted. And they are small enough.


----------



## andyfraser (8 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> Have plug sockets suddenly become rare? You could buy a good charger for the price of one of those essentially disposable lights and keep it at work. And the cells you charged in said charger would hold more power.


Or I can just plug my lights into a USB port until the green light stops flashing.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Dec 2014)

Well, your choice - this will just go round in circles.

I'd urge others to stick to AA or AAA though.

I can recommend some city lights if anyone interested.

Hope Vision 1 as Mr Rauk says for anything else.


----------



## flake99please (28 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> I can recommend some city lights if anyone interested.



Please do.... I am looking at the Cateye Volt 700, or perhaps running 2 x Volt 300. Not fused if AA or AAA rechargeable or USB rechargeable. Rear light suggestions also welcome. Im currently running 2x Cateye Rapid X fronts on my forks, and a Cateye Rapid X rear light on my seat tube. Ideally I would like to keep these in pulse mode (or similar) as 'be seen' lights, and would like something with a bit more intensity front & rear as statics.

As for benefits of USB charging... Primarily weight savings, Li-Ion batteries weigh significantly less than NiMH batteries. Almost every USB rechargeable battery I have looked at online has been Li-Ion. Both types of battery are good for up to 1000 charge cycles. Secondly Li-IOn batterys hold a charge for longer when not in use, although there have been major advances in NiMH technology where this isnt quite as big a benefit as before. Sanyo Eneloop batteries (NiMH) would be the brand of choice for me.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Dec 2014)

I fear you may be looking for something that screams "advanced" but i'd take a look at the cateye rapid 3 front and back if, as you say, you are looking fir city lights.

Plus points:

Cheap - good discounts available at the moment

Small, hardly bigger in practical than some of the supposedly trendy button cell lights you could lose in an orifice.

Run off a single AA battery - AA holds more charge than AAA and again hardly bigger unless you are obsessive.

Nice on-off button action - hard to switch on accidentally - take note mr ****ing knog.

Easy to change batteries - take note mr uber cool ***ing knog - some of your early efforts in particular a disgrace.

Easy availability of spare mounts for mounting on difference bikes and in different locations on bike or clothing/packs.

Use of a single battery avoids issues with battery charge balancing if you are using rechargeables.

Very good flash pattern - two flash patterns - one very noticable - try riding behind one. Steady mode not recommended.

Front light takes up little handlebar space and is out front.

But as i said i fear that if you count the weight of your batteries as an issue (if male are you sure you really need two testicles?) this will all count for little.

Yes, some of the newer batteries that hold charge for longer are neat, but not a priority if you are using them for commuting where you will regularly and rapidly burn them down. And low discharge batteries tend to have lower capacities to start with.


----------



## flake99please (29 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> I fear you may be looking for something that screams "advanced" but i'd take a look at the cateye rapid 3 front and back if, as you say, you are looking fir city lights.



The majority of my commute is along a canal towpath which has reasonable lighting in places & poor in others. Whilst I believe the current lights do a superb job of keeping me & my immediate area around me very noticeable, I do feel i need something with a little more 'oomph', especially at the front where I would like to avoid dog mess & patches of iced over puddles. Weight savings for me are not the 'be all & end all'. I would much rather have a rock solid reliable & waterproof unit, which does not take up too much space on my handlebars/seat post, irrespective of weight. The bike comes into my home & into my workplace, so the lights can stay fixed almost indefinitely. These lights will remain in a constant on mode, so would require a minimum of 2 hours run time on its highest setting.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Dec 2014)

Ah.

Maybe invest in the hope vision 1 then - it would also be good for country forays.

Good price at the mo online from ribble cycles.



The rapid 3's are excellent be seen lights but not to see by.

I wouldn't use them on constant as i said - restricted battery run time.

As an alternative to the hope vision 1 perhaps smart lunar 60.

Also from ribble at the mo on a very good discount.

And other smart lights use the same mount, allowing rapid swap over if the batteries die mid ride. Nice lights, easy battery change.

Sorry can't post a link at the mo but google ribble cycles co uk and you will find both lights.

All the best


----------



## albion (29 Dec 2014)

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/accessories/lights-reflectors/rechargeable-bike-lights

Can't go wrong at that current £16 price. They look Lezyne Macro drive copies with reviews saying similar light output.


----------



## albion (29 Dec 2014)

And obviously buying 2 sets maybe gets maybe close to that 700 lumens.


----------



## JoeyB (29 Dec 2014)

I've reserved some of those £16 Halfords lights...worth a punt at that price


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Dec 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I've reserved some of those £16 Halfords lights...worth a punt at that price



Lets us know how they perform please, JoeyB 

I`v got the Lezyne Micro Drive (£30 for the set off ebay) and they are very impressive, especially the rear, very bright. If the Halfords set are anywhere near as good as these then you`re on a winner. Might get a set for the mrs and compare them myself.


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Dec 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I've reserved some of those £16 Halfords lights...worth a punt at that price



Sod it... Just reserved them myself for a 1 hour pick up.
I`v not been out on a bike since Friday because of the ice.... its driving me mad  and they seem like a good excuse to get out.


----------



## JoeyB (29 Dec 2014)

Standing in Halfords waiting for them to find my lights... Not confident lol


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Dec 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Standing in Halfords waiting for them to find my lights... *Not confident lol*



Didnt you phone them up first to make sure they had them in? 

Got mine. First impressions - Front light is longer in length than the LMD but doesnt seem to be to far off it concerning brightness. Rear is the same size as its LMD counterpart but maybe bangs out a little bit less light, not that much though. These are first impressions and my research is in its infancy, I`v only had the chance to point them at the mrs and flash them in my eyes . I`m obviously going to have to take them both out for a test. 

For £16 they look a cracking bargain.

Now back to the laboratory


----------



## JoeyB (29 Dec 2014)

Lilliburlero said:


> Didnt you phone them up first to make sure they had them in?



Well I relied on the Reserve Instore feature but that clearly doesn't accurately reflect actual stock levels. Luckily I reserved in two different stores so I'll try the other one tomorrow.


----------



## the_mikey (29 Dec 2014)

All of my lights are USB chargeable, never had a problem with them, no waste, no mountains of exhausted AA/AAA cells waiting to be recycled, no messing with Ni-Mh chargers. I currently get about 8 hours of riding a week between charges, I don't need to use the high power mode very often (RSP RX480) and it can be charged with any USB a-type to mini USB cable.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Dec 2014)

How long have you had them?

Any sign of the batteries degrading/losing capacity/degrading ratio of charging to usage?


----------



## albion (29 Dec 2014)

Is there any technical data with them, such as charge rate, internal capacity etc?
I've also reserved some, mainly in the hope the rear is brighter than my Smart R2 2x0.5w (for use on sunny, main road days)

BTW re Halfords reservations, seems best to wait a day, they normally will ring after picking if there is any stock problem.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Dec 2014)

albion said:


> BTW re Halfords reservations, seems best to wait a day, they normally will ring after picking if there is any stock problem.[/SIZE]



I think you are supposed to wait until they contact you anyway aren't you to let you know that the stuff is there?

I had a phone call the other day about something.

The Halfords system works very well in my experience.


----------



## the_mikey (30 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> How long have you had them?
> 
> Any sign of the batteries degrading/losing capacity/degrading ratio of charging to usage?



Not that I've noticed, I'm riding through my 3rd winter with these lights, which is unprecedented as most lights I've tried previously have either failed mechanically, or the handle bar mount has failed or the battery has degraded significantly.


----------



## the_mikey (8 Jan 2015)

the_mikey said:


> Not that I've noticed, I'm riding through my 3rd winter with these lights, which is unprecedented as most lights I've tried previously have either failed mechanically, or the handle bar mount has failed or the battery has degraded significantly.



Update: one of the RSP RX480's now has a bad switch, so I will be looking for a replacement for it at some point this year.


----------



## Cp40Carl (10 Jan 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> Didnt you phone them up first to make sure they had them in?
> 
> Got mine. First impressions - Front light is longer in length than the LMD but doesnt seem to be to far off it concerning brightness. Rear is the same size as its LMD counterpart but maybe bangs out a little bit less light, not that much though. These are first impressions and my research is in its infancy, I`v only had the chance to point them at the mrs and flash them in my eyes . I`m obviously going to have to take them both out for a test.
> 
> ...




Just bought a set of these lights myself and seem very well made and extremely bright for the price. Might see if I can find a better way of mounting them though as I don't trust rubber bands...Have you had chance to try them out on the bike yet?


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Jan 2015)

Cp40Carl said:


> Have you had chance to try them out on the bike yet?



Not yet, they`re on the mrs bike. I`m hoping to get out early tomorrow morning and take some pics.


----------



## Cp40Carl (10 Jan 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> Not yet, they`re on the mrs bike. I`m hoping to get out early tomorrow morning and take some pics.



Ok, hope the wind dies down for you by then - I'm chomping at the bit to get out at the moment but blowing a gale over here on Wirral right now. I'm a bit of a fair weather cyclist (lightweight)!


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Jan 2015)

@Cp40Carl

Best value for money lights out there @ £16 for the set!? Halfords have dropped a bollock on pricing imo  (or they have an eye on buying Lezyne out... watch this space )

I took a few pics but most of them didnt turn out too well 

Front light is well up for a late night jaunt around the woods, it produced more than enough to see ok. My camera is over doing it a bit though I must admit, my SolarStorm 5000lm aint this good 







These lights are on a par with their Lezyne rival, apart from the price.... Halfords are doing the Lezyne Micro Drive set for £56, but you can get them on ebay for £30, like I did.

I`ll say it again.... these Halford specials are the best value for money light set out there.


----------



## Cp40Carl (12 Jan 2015)

Wow, thanks for the write up Lilliburlego, what a steal at £16.

Just need to work out how to mount my rear light now as I have a saddle bag...


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Jan 2015)

Cp40Carl said:


> Wow, thanks for the write up Lilliburlego, what a steal at £16.
> 
> *Just need to work out how to mount my rear light now as I have a saddle bag*...



I also have a saddle bag. Try switching the mounts around, use the front mount for the rear light and the rear mount for the front light, this will move the rear light from under your bag and put it a couple of inches to the side of your seat post, works for me


----------



## Cp40Carl (13 Jan 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> I also have a saddle bag. Try switching the mounts around, use the front mount for the rear light and the rear mount for the front light, this will move the rear light from under your bag and put it a couple of inches to the side of your seat post, works for me



Brilliant, will try this! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## evo456 (15 Jan 2015)

flake99please said:


> The majority of my commute is along a canal towpath which has reasonable lighting in places & poor in others......



I do towpaths - some are basically pitch black. Due to personal preference and circumstances I want high lumens, good beam pattern, an all in one unit and a mount that allows easy switching between bikes. The answer to all my requirements was the Light & Motion Taz 1200. Look past the price and it is a solid piece of kit that is definitely a serious investment- plenty of reviews out there so won't spill all it's virtue here


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jan 2015)

Be warned with the halfords set, a mate of mines rear light won't accept a charge now with very little use, keep the receipt! 
Mine have been fine, and I think I may invest in a second set at £16 - bargain. Had no trouble with the mounts, my mate even has the front one on the underside of the bars on his mtb and it hasn't popped off yet.


----------



## andyfraser (22 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Be warned with the halfords set, a mate of mines rear light won't accept a charge now with very little use, keep the receipt!


I had a rear Lezyne Micro Drive stop accepting a charge after very little use so it's not just cheap lights that have faults.


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jan 2015)

andyfraser said:


> I had a rear Lezyne Micro Drive stop accepting a charge after very little use so it's not just cheap lights that have faults.


Could be a one off, like I say mines been fine, but I wonder how many "charging cycles" these lights can take until they conk out?


----------



## andyfraser (22 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Could be a one off, like I say mines been fine, but I wonder how many "charging cycles" these lights can take until they conk out?


I hear 10,000 charges mentioned a lot for Li-Ion batteries (about 27 years at one charge per day) but I also hear that they get worse over time and won't hold much charge after 3 to 5 years, depending on how the battery is used. That's a long winded way of saying I don't know isn't it?


----------



## the_mikey (22 Jan 2015)

Some USB charged lights handle some of the less capable sources of power badly, some lights demand at least an amp of charging current, if it can't get it the charging circuit may fail to behave in the expected way and may indicate that the battery is charged or fail to charge at all. Just be mindful of the shortcomings of various USB power sources.


----------



## flake99please (22 Jan 2015)

andyfraser said:


> I hear 10,000 charges mentioned a lot for Li-Ion batteries (about 27 years at one charge per day) but I also hear that they get worse over time and won't hold much charge after 3 to 5 years, depending on how the battery is used. That's a long winded way of saying I don't know isn't it?



Li-Ion have a similar charge cycle life to NiMH & NiCad. 800-1200 charge cycles is to be expected.


----------



## andyfraser (22 Jan 2015)

flake99please said:


> Li-Ion have a similar charge cycle life to NiMH & NiCad. 800-1200 charge cycles is to be expected.


It looks like I got 10,000 from news articles from the end of last year talking about batteries with carbon anodes which can apparently reach 10,000 charging cycles.


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jan 2015)

Which ones need depleting fully before charging and which ones don't? I seem to remember there is a difference between li on and ni cad, to do with memory or something?


----------



## flake99please (22 Jan 2015)

Must be a typo then. I work in the remote controlled car industry, where Li-Fe, LiPo, and to a lesser extent Li-Ion batteries are now being used more prevalently compared with the traditional NiMH batteries. 1000 charge cycles is typical.


----------



## flake99please (22 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Which ones need depleting fully before charging and which ones don't? I seem to remember there is a difference between li on and ni cad, to do with memory or something?



NiCad typically require a full discharge before charging. Li-Ion typically require a full discharge & recharge every 20 charging cycles.


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jan 2015)

flake99please said:


> NiCad typically require a full discharge before charging. Li-Ion typically require a full discharge & recharge every 20 charging cycles.


This I guess could be a problem for bike lights in that you will probably keep them topped up so you don't get caught out thus never depleting them fully?


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jan 2015)

I couldn't see in the blurb, what type of batteries are in the halfords ones?


----------



## albion (22 Jan 2015)

Some of the electric cars do 3000 charges but being Lithium they are more likely totalling 6000 half charges.
Deplete the things too often and I bet you will be lucky to reach 100.

I'm not sure how they do it but I know that if you are able to charge to 80% then 1000+ charges is the norm as opposed to general normal of 300 charges at 100%. Early failure is down to contamination.

I'm quite dubious on that 'refresh on 20 charging cycles' thing for Li-On. I suspect it is just so your gauge is more accurate.


----------



## JoeyB (22 Jan 2015)

I'm loving the USB rechargeable set I got from Halfords for £16....so much easier not having to faff around with batteries.


----------



## Cp40Carl (24 Jan 2015)

Hi Lilliburlego,

I tried swapping the mounts although not having much success. I can mount the rear light on the side of the saddle post although am concerned light might fall out of mounting if angled downwards or dazzle drivers behind me if angled upwards at them.

Do you know if it's ok to angle the rear light upwards slightly?


----------



## The Rover (24 Jan 2015)

Cp40Carl said:


> Hi Lilliburlego,
> 
> I tried swapping the mounts although not having much success. I can mount the rear light on the side of the saddle post although am concerned light might fall out of mounting if angled downwards or dazzle drivers behind me if angled upwards at them.
> 
> Do you know if it's ok to angle the rear light upwards slightly?



I've just put mine at the top of the seat stay as I also use a saddle bag but as you've said it leaves it angled upwards and I could imagine it causing an issue for drivers, in particular if sat waiting at lights and/or a junction etc. I wouldn't be too happy with a red laser light shining upwards towards me! ( a bit dramatic but you get the point )
I might just keep it as a spare as I've got far too many lights and I think the front light was worth the £16 anyway.


----------



## Cp40Carl (25 Jan 2015)

The Rover said:


> I've just put mine at the top of the seat stay as I also use a saddle bag but as you've said it leaves it angled upwards and I could imagine it causing an issue for drivers, in particular if sat waiting at lights and/or a junction etc. I wouldn't be too happy with a red laser light shining upwards towards me! ( a bit dramatic but you get the point )
> I might just keep it as a spare as I've got far too many lights and I think the front light was worth the £16 anyway.



Bad news for me...I haven't even used the lights on the bike yet and the front one is faulty. I put it in charge and now it won't stay on. The light only comes on if you hold the button down. 

So glad this didn't happen on a commute. E-mail has been sent to Halfords Customer Services. Not good.


----------



## the_mikey (25 Jan 2015)

Just ordered one of the Smart 700 lumen lights to test, and as a potential replacement for my ageing RSP asteri 3's (still going after 4 years of regular use - but showing their age now).


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Jan 2015)

Cp40Carl said:


> Bad news for me...I haven't even used the lights on the bike yet and the front one is faulty. I put it in charge and now it won't stay on. The light only comes on if you hold the button down.
> 
> So glad this didn't happen on a commute. E-mail has been sent to Halfords Customer Services. Not good.



Thats not good... I wouldnt bother with an email i`d just take them into the shop and swap them for a new set or get your money back. I`v done this a few times with a helmet, lock and pump with no hassle at all.

I`ll post some pics regarding the rear light mounting later.

I`v sent you a pm btw.


----------



## BalkanExpress (26 Jan 2015)

Right..time to claim my thread back

After a savage attack of man flu, a pile of rubbish at work and the usual excuses I am getting to grips with the smart 700.

Somewhat obviously the first conclusion is that it is a Smart light but a 700 lumen one. By which I mean it looks feels and operates pretty much like every other smart front light: same plastic, same mount, same size approx as the old 35 lux, just with a whole lot more light.

This is great: it is a handy amount of light for unlit paths and for thar time when it just turns dawn and a low powered light gets washed out but you need a bit more light to see.

It is also a bit of a concern: Smart lights are not the most robust in the world and while this does have some metal bits these are die cast (?) rather than Lezyne style CNC alu. Nor is the beam shape on a par with,say, a B+M light.,

Will it replace my pair of Vision 1s for my on road commute? Probably not, the V1s are pretty bombproof, I need this day in day out and Hope have sorted out the one problem I had with them without fuss or indeed charge.

would 1 chose the Smart for a dark 3 hour ride down unlit lanes? Certainly.

If I did not have the V1s or the Smart which would I go for? Much as I love my V1s for the price of one, the batteries and the charger you could get three of the Smarts. You would need to be very attached to made in the UK or concerned about the disposable nature of the Smart not to grab one or two.


----------



## Justinslow (31 Jan 2015)

Just bought another set of the halfords ones, £16 was too good to miss, had to do click and collect though as they didn't have any in.


----------



## Cp40Carl (1 Feb 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Just bought another set of the halfords ones, £16 was too good to miss, had to do click and collect though as they didn't have any in.



Whilst these appear to be great lights, my £16 Halfords light set lasted a little over a week; the front light became faulty after it's first charge using the USB lead. Maybe I was unlucky but thought I'd warn you.


----------



## Justinslow (1 Feb 2015)

Cp40Carl said:


> Whilst these appear to be great lights, my £16 Halfords light set lasted a little over a week; the front light became faulty after it's first charge using the USB lead. Maybe I was unlucky but thought I'd warn you.


Yeah my mates rear didn't last very long also.


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Feb 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yeah my mates rear didn't last very long also.


----------



## Cp40Carl (1 Feb 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yeah my mates rear didn't last very long also.



That sounds more like a saddle problem to me...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Feb 2015)

quick update on the Smart 700 battery life. It ran ~4 hours on its 1st ever charge before the power warning started flashing and was still going strong >1/2 an hour later when I got back in and put it onto charge, it had been running all the time on full power. Very pleasantly surprised as I was expecting a couple of hours at most on full beam. The set up of the reflector giving the throw of light, whilst good enough, could be better but I'm confidently using it as my to see by light in properly dark conditions.

I strongly suspect the Cateye Volt 700 would give a better throw of light and more pound for pound illumination to the road(*) than the smart 700 but really don't think the Volt is worth £60 odd more.

(*) based on a year of owning & using the volt 300 and a side by side go with the Volt's 300 & 700 in Evans blacked out staff canteen.


----------



## flake99please (3 Feb 2015)

Cracking price on a new Cateye Volt 700 via eBay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Unused-Cat-Eye-Volt-700-EL470RC-Front-Cycle-Light-/151575456332


----------



## carcharodon (22 Apr 2016)

The Cateye Volt 700 has a fairly focused spot beam. The 300, 400 and 700 have scored highly in reviews.

I have the Smart 700 usb for around a year now...I really like the long run-times and use it on medium, low, and strobe for daytime use. Not sure I will use strobe settings anymore... (6hrs/350lumen,10hrs/220lumen) it does not seem to get hot on the medium setting. I rarely use the maximum setting. Plenty of light power for total darkness.
The beam pattern is spread and you can see about 20 metres in front of you, personally I would rather a more 'spot' beam with a bit more throw...having said that, it was only 30 GBP's...a bargain.Anyway, am really happy with it.
The wide beam pattern probably makes it a better light for cornering / off road / paths etc. The downside is you are more likely to annoy others.
I've got a collection of Smart Lunar's: 35 lux, 60 lux and a Blaze 2 watt, all have the same mounts so with 2 mounts I usually run the 700 with the 60.
All the Lunars are very much focused spot beams. (maybe the Blaze - less so) The 60 is amazing for a 2 x AA powered light! Can't really tell the difference between the 35/60...
Planet x are selling Lunar 60's for peanuts at the moment.


----------

